# Bissanzeiger



## Karpfen Angler (12. Juni 2005)

Hey weiß jemand ob die Bissanzeiger von LIDL was bringen oder ob ich mir richtige holn soll.:z :z :z :z


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Sicher werden sie den Biss gut anzeigen aber ich denke wenn da regen drann kommt dann kannste die Dinger in die Tonne kloppen. Hohle dir lieber richtige vom Angelgeschäft. Gibt schon gute ab 20€. Aber ich denke man braucht sien ur beim Nachtangeln und wenn man schläft. Ich habe selber nur einen und den benutze ich nur selten


----------



## sebastian (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Sind super für den Preis, das mim Wasser hat mein cousin noch nicht getestet aber ich muss sagen, bei schönwetter auf jedenfall unbeschränkt empfehlenswert und bei schlechterwetter keine ahnung. Is ja auch nur eine karpfenchamp'sche theorie das wasser die dinger kaputt macht


----------



## Karpfen Angler (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Cool endlich mal einer in meinen alter bin auch 14. PS:Werde gleich morgen zum angelladen gehen.Gruß Karpfenprofi


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Das ist so Sebastian da kannste hier jeden Experten fragen. Für den Preis müssen die ja eine Macke haben. Und die ist meistens die nicht resistenz gegen Wasser. Aber ich glaube sebastian hat mehr Angelerfahrung denn er ist ja auch schon 94


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Ruhig Blut Kinders! 

Die für 20ois ausm Angelgeschäft müssen nicht unbedingt besser sein, da Lidl die auf Grund der Menge preiswerter einkaufen und auch mit ner niedrigeren Gewinnspanne verkaufen kann. Die leben schließlich nicht vom Verkauf des bissl Angelzeugs...

Wir wollen doch aber unsre kleinen Händler auch unterstützen, also dann doch lieber Angelgeschäft, sonst "könnt ihr eure Maden vielleicht bald für 5ois (inkl. Porto) im I-Net kaufen" (frei zitiert von den PB Junx  )

Hab mir für 30ois nen "The Beast" von Exori gekauft. Wenn man da mal reinschaut sieht man, dass man von der Technik nix sieht, weil die wegen der Wasserresistenz ordentlich versiegelt ist. Ist glaube der ist mit das preiswerteste Model, welches man als Wasserdicht bezeichnen kann.

Ein bisschen Nieselregen übersehen meine alten "Billigteile" aber auch...


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Kurz und bündig: Spar Dir das Geld, leg ein Scheinchen drauf und kauf Dir z.B. die Exori The Beast... die gibt´s schon für 29 Euronochwas beim Boardpartner HWB-Fishingtackle... schau mal hier... #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53999


----------



## Warius (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und bündig: Spar Dir das Geld, leg ein Scheinchen drauf und kauf Dir z.B. die Exori The Beast... die gibt´s schon für 29 Euronochwas beim Boardpartner HWB-Fishingtackle... schau mal hier... #h
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53999



Und wenn du noch ein paar Euronen drauf legst, kriegste The Beast auch mit Ein-u. Ausschalter...


----------



## harti911 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Das kann ich alles nur bestätigen! Ein Freund hatte auch mal eine Zeit lang einen Bissanzeigern von The Beast und hatte keinerlei Probleme damit! Also ich denke, der Bietet ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis! In der Preisklasse wirst Du damit bestimmt glücklicher werden!


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



			
				Warius schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du noch ein paar Euronen drauf legst, kriegste The Beast auch mit Ein-u. Ausschalter...



Wie meinste das, Warius?  |kopfkrat 

Der normale Exori "The Beast" hat doch ab einem gewissen Modelljahr auch einen Ein- und Ausschalter. 
Oder spielst Du auf den Exori "The Beast Deluxe" mit seinen Drucktasten an? Das Teil ist in der Preisklasse auch echt toppi, ein Kumpel mit dem ich sehr oft angel, nutzt die Dinger zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Nach vier Jahren gab es bei einem zwar einen ungeklärten Totalzusammenbruch, aber Exori hat ohne Rechnung und ohne irgendwelche Fragen nach drei Tagen einen nagelneuen Beast Deluxe geschickt. #6


----------



## Veit (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Würde mir die Lidl-Bissanzeiger durchaus mal holen. Mache ich auch wenns sowas mal wieder zu dem Preis zu bekommen ist. Solange das Wetter ok, taugen eigentlich so gut wie alle elektronischen Bissanzeiger was. Und mal im Ernst: Ich gehe sehr, sehr oft angeln und ich habe in meinem Leben erst drei elektronischen Bissanzeiger gehabt. Waren alles nur Billigmodelle. Klar bei Regen haben sie dann nicht mehr funktioniert, aber ist mir Schnuppe, weil ich auch einpacke wenns Dauerregen gibt. 
Also wer nen Bissanzeiger nicht unter Extrembedingungen nutzen will, der kann beruhigt zu den ganz billigen greifen. Lieber drei 10 Euro-Bissanzeiger als ein 30 Euro-Bissanzeiger. - Aus meiner Sicht zumindest.


----------



## STICHLING (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hi

in einer Woche hätte ich zwei Carp Sounder Standard im Angebot.

Gruss

Sven


----------



## Pilkman (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



			
				STICHLING schrieb:
			
		

> ... in einer Woche hätte ich zwei Carp Sounder Standard im Angebot. ...



Aha? Und was nimmt deren Platz auf dem Pod ein?  :m


----------



## STICHLING (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Tach  |supergri 

naja ich habe mir das Prologic Batman Bite Set bestellt.

http://www.monstertackle.de/monster....html?osCsid=0aeaf25709b34cf639d50c84dd711694

Es soll ende des Monats geliefert werden. 

Sven


----------



## bissfieber (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Ich rate dir spar die das Geld für einen Bissanzeiger der dich selbst beim stärksten regen nicht im Stich läst Ich benutzte seit einem Jahr den X5 von Fox, der ist richtig gut. Du kannst die Sensibilität, die Lautstärke, die Ton höhe und die LED Farbe regulieren. Und dazu sieht er auch noch richtig gut aus. Ich glaube im Moment bekommst du ihn für so um die 99€. Aber der Bissanzeiger ist auch wirklich sein geld wert!!!


----------



## harti911 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



			
				Foxfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate dir spar die das Geld für einen Bissanzeiger der dich selbst beim stärksten regen nicht im Stich läst Ich benutzte seit einem Jahr den X5 von Fox, der ist richtig gut. Du kannst die Sensibilität, die Lautstärke, die Ton höhe und die LED Farbe regulieren. Und dazu sieht er auch noch richtig gut aus. Ich glaube im Moment bekommst du ihn für so um die 99€. Aber der Bissanzeiger ist auch wirklich sein geld wert!!!


 
Ich denke auch, dass man an dem x5 von Fox wesentlich mehr Freude haben würde (gegenüber dem Bissanzeiger von Lidl). Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass für einen 14 jährigen 99 Euro schon ne Menge Holz ist??? |kopfkrat  

@Karpfen Angler
Wäre interessant zu wissen, wo deine Preisgrenze ist???


----------



## Manni1980 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hi,

kauf dir die Exori the Beast, es gibt für das Geld wirklich nichts geileres! Die Teile sind 100% Wasserdicht, sie funktionieren selbst unter Wasser! Habe ich selbst getestet! Sie sind robust! Sie haben einen geringen Stromverbrauch! Es sind die lautesten Bissanzeiger die ich kenne! Die Led´s sind super hell, vorallem blau!

Wirklich ich kann diese Bissanzeiger uneingeschränkt jeden empfehlen, würde nicht Exori sondern Fox oder Delkim draufstehen müsste man bestimmt das dopplete oder dreifache bezahlen!

Noch wegen dem Schalter, der normale the Beast hatte kurzzeitig einen Ein/Aus Schalter. Diese wurde jedoch wieder abgeschafft und durch eine energiesparende Elektronik ersetzt. Also die neuen Modelle haben wieder keinen Schalter, den brauch man aber nicht. An der Lautstärke muss man nur gering drehen und er gibt schon recht laute Töne von sich!


----------



## No Kill CARP (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob einer die bisanzeiger von askarie kent P1000
den wollte ich mir holen für 3,95€ das ist doch ein guter preis oder?
grus,kevin


----------



## Warius (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinste das, Warius?  |kopfkrat
> 
> Der normale Exori "The Beast" hat doch ab einem gewissen Modelljahr auch einen Ein- und Ausschalter.
> Oder spielst Du auf den Exori "The Beast Deluxe" mit seinen Drucktasten an? Das Teil ist in der Preisklasse auch echt toppi, ein Kumpel mit dem ich sehr oft angel, nutzt die Dinger zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Nach vier Jahren gab es bei einem zwar einen ungeklärten Totalzusammenbruch, aber Exori hat ohne Rechnung und ohne irgendwelche Fragen nach drei Tagen einen nagelneuen Beast Deluxe geschickt. #6



Hallo Pilkman,
ich meine nicht den DE LUXE, der in deinem Link angebotene ist meiner Meinung nach der erste der BEASTER... eben der ohne Ein/Aus-Taster. Das Nachfolgemodell hatte dann einen Knipser, sonst aber die gleichen Funktionen....Aber wenn ich Manni´s Posting lese bin ich mir mit den Neusten auch nicht mehr so sicher...

Tut der Sache aber keinen Abbruch, weil man mit diesen Dinger bei dem Preis, egal ob Schalter oder nicht, auf keinen Fall was falsch machen kann...geile Dinger!!!

Ach ja...ein Problem hatte ich doch mal! Man sollte The Beast niemals im Sommer im Auto über mehrere Tage liegen lassen, ansonsten schmilzt das Harz, mit welchem die Elektronik vergossen ist und tritt an manchen Stellen heraus.... Funktionieren später aber trotzdem ohne Probleme, auch bei Starkregen!


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Die Led´s sind super hell, vorallem blau!


Gibts aber auch z.B. in Rot. Die hab ich und finde das nicht so penedrant wie blau. Da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs von... ;-þ



			
				nochmal Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind die lautesten Bissanzeiger die ich kenne! ... An der Lautstärke muss man nur gering drehen und er gibt schon recht laute Töne von sich!



Mit so laut eingestellten Bissanzegern machste dir aber keine Freunde.  Ich fänd es besser, wenn die nicht ganz so laut gingen, man die dafür aber sensibler einstellen könnte... Wenn man im Zelt schläft müssen sie natürlich laut sein, außer man hat ne Sounderbox, aber am Tag so leise wie möglich! (meine Meinung!)

Wegen dem Schalter:
Ich fänd nen Schalter besser (hab leider ein Modell ohne), da man so beim Kontrollieren der Montage das Ding ausmachen kann und nicht vollgepiepst wird. ;-þ

Ansonsten, wie gesagt, nen echt gutes Teil für den Preis, denn es widerstrebt mir total 100,- € für *EINEN *Bissanzeiger auszugeben.


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



			
				No Kill CARP schrieb:
			
		

> ... für 3,95€ das ist doch ein guter preis oder?
> ...



@ No Kill Carp

Nein, das ist ein kein guter Preis. 

Weil das Ding vermutlich die Lebenserwartung einer Eintagsfliege haben wird und Du dir dann einen anderen kaufen mußt. Ergo, doppelt kaufen = teurer kaufen.

@ Warius

Alles klar, Manni´s Posting hat das ganze für mich auch etwas verständlicher gemacht. Ich wußte über diese einzelnen Modifikationen innerhalb der Modellreihe nicht so richtig Bescheid bei den Beastern... :m

Wegen der Harzgeschichte: Hab bei der Carpers Community auch von einem Fall gelesen, der seine Beaster in der prallen Sonne gelagert hatte und dem das Harz der Platine geschmolzen ist. Da funktionierte der Buzzer aber nicht mehr. Ich habe ihm daraufhin geraten, den direkt an Exori zu schicken und zu reklamieren. Kurz darauf hatte er ein komplett neues "Beast" von Exori bekommen. #6


----------



## DennisP (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Damit auch die Biligsten issanzeiger nicht abkacken, empfehle ich sie mit Kunstharz auszugießen. Oder Man kauft die Bissanzeiger von Carpsounder, sind auch klasse Dinger.


----------



## Pauli1990 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

hi,
dieser thread ist zwar schon ein paar jahre alt aber ich wollt keinen neuen aufmachen.
muss zu den lidl bissanzeigern (für 9,95 eus) was sagen , diese dinger sind doch ziemlich gut mein freund hat so einen seit vll 2 jahren un das ding lebt immernoch, der hat bis jetz auch jeden regen überstanden ... ist ja auch extra so gebaut ... und die batterie hällt in dem ding auch wirklich lange !
Diese Dinger gibt es bei uns ab Nächsten Montag wieder davon werde ich mir mal 2 kaufen denn wie gesagt find ich diese ziemlich gut.

mfg Pauli :vik:


----------



## carphunter-sobota (27. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hi,

Verzichte lieber auf die LIDL dinger was anderes kann ich dazu nicht sagen der Grösste Schrott.
Ich fische die Fox Rx sind echt Super Bissanzeiger, aber da spielt das Geld wieder eine Grosse Rolle.
Aber du kriegts auch für etwas kleineres GElD Super Bissanzeiger z.b von Prologic oder Brichi

mfg.sobota


----------



## lukassohn (28. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hi an alle

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Funkset Ultimate Striker LSX würde mich interessieren ob die Dinger was taugen, möchte mir die holen sind aber nicht gerade billig für Ultimate.

Grüsse


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

finde es immer lustig wenn welche fragen ob 3 euro bissanzeiger was taugen ^^


----------



## lukassohn (28. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Meinst du meine Frage oder die Lidl Bissanzeiger, die Ultimate kosten fast 200 das Set


----------



## j4ni (28. März 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Mh mal nachdenken...also du fragst nach Bissanzeigern die 200 Euro kosten und der eigentliche (uralte) thread geht um Bissanzeiger die es beim Diskounter zu kaufen gab...mh kniffelige Sache das...ich denke, da bin ich mir aber nicht so ganz sicher, er meint dich!
PS: Mein Brüderchen fischt seit jetzt knapp 1,5 Jahren mit "billigen" Bissanzeigern in Regen, Schnee und Eis und hatte nie Probleme sondern ist (zu allem Überfluss) auch noch mächtig Stolz auf die 5 Euro Pieper und überlegt da das ATX Funksystem dranzuhängen... 
Über die Falcons von B.Richi hört man auch nur gutes also wenn du ne günstiges Funkset BRAUCHST dann nimm die B.Richi


----------



## frank67 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



carphunter-sobota schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Verzichte lieber auf die LIDL dinger was anderes kann ich dazu nicht sagen der Grösste Schrott.
> Ich fische die Fox Rx sind echt Super Bissanzeiger, aber da spielt das Geld wieder eine Grosse Rolle.
> ...


 
Hallo.

ich hab 2 von Lidl gekauft und die sinden jeden Cent wert.

hast du die Bissanzeiger überhaupt schon mal in den Händen gehalten oder damit Gefischt?

Gruss:fränk


----------



## nyte.white (30. April 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Moin moin.

Ich quatsch mal kurz dazwischen: Ich bin auch gerade am Gucken, was mich so ein elektronischer Bissanzeiger kosten würde. Eben einer, den ich nicht den ganzen Tag/Nacht anstarren muss. Und entweder die Dinger sind unglaublich teuer, oder sie haben kein Funk (ich denke mal, zur Übertragung des Tonsignals, Prinzip "Babyphone"?). Bei den Billigdingern steht aber häufiger was von einer Sounderbox. Was ist denn das? Hat der Bissanzeiger 'ne 3.5mm Klinke und ich kann ein kleinen Lautsprecher o.ä. da ranpacken?

Gruß,
Niclas


----------



## Pauli1990 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

hi, jou also son klinke anschluss hat so ziemlich jeder Bissanzeiger sogar die LIDL Teile hab die mir ja vor ca. einem Monat gekauft(jeweils 10 €) und sie leben noch und machen das was sie sollen^^. Bin mit den Dingern zu Frieden, sie reichen mir zu!

mfg Pauli :vik:


----------



## Siermann (30. April 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Wen mich nicht alles täuscht haben die von Lidl sogar eine betriebsanzeige da blinkt nen blaues licht immer in regelmäßigen abständen(ca.5sekunden)beim aarlangeln oder beim karpfenfischen wen man noch ne weile drausen liegt kan das auch ganz schön nervig sein , das geblinker!
gruß


----------



## Pauli1990 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

hm ne also nerven tut mich das überhaupt nicht... so weß man wenigstens das er noch geht ^^


----------



## nyte.white (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Großartig, dankeschön. Dann reicht mir so ein Billigteil absolut aus.

Für 15 Euro gibt's ja sogar schon was von D.A.M., da werd ich nicht auf's nächste LIDL-Angebot warten.


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Moin,

hat einer Erfahrung mit den DAM Quick Alert Wireless Funk 
Bissanzeigern?


----------



## frank67 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



Siermann schrieb:


> Wen mich nicht alles täuscht haben die von Lidl sogar eine betriebsanzeige da blinkt nen blaues licht immer in regelmäßigen abständen(ca.5sekunden)beim aarlangeln oder beim karpfenfischen wen man noch ne weile drausen liegt kan das auch ganz schön nervig sein , das geblinker!
> gruß


 

da blinkt überhaupt nichts,zumindest nicht alle 5 sekunden sondern nur bei einem Biss oder wenn man etwas umstellt wie zb die empfindlichkeit.

gruss:fränk


----------



## Aal99 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

der beitrag kommt zwar ziemlich spät aber egal

die teuren bissanzeiger sind nicht immer besser
ich habe mir im angelgeschäfft ein set mit 3 bissanzeigern für 35euro geholt 
die sind mir auch schon ins wasser gefallen und nach einem tag trocknen waren die wieder top 

ein kumpel hat sich einen bissanzeiger für 60euro geholt und der wurde schon 3 mal ausgetauscht da er immer defekt war


teuer ist *nicht immer* besser


----------



## carpstaffelsta (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

hallo

naja ich wollt ja jetzt kein neues thema starten:q

und dann komm ich zu meiner frage

wie find ihr die

spro  D-Tect ?


----------

